# Star Wars: The Old Republic



## Onnes (Dec 15, 2011)

Well, Star Wars: The Old Republic has launched, at least for people who preordered it. For those unaware of it--who probably then have little interest in the genre--SWTOR is the new Star Wars MMORPG developed by Bioware, the same people who made KOTOR. In terms of gameplay, SWTOR is, like all recent big budget MMORPGS, largely based on WoW. Speaking of budget, SWTOR may have been the most costly game of all time to develop, not counting WoW's post-launch additions.

If you are familiar with WoW's handling of character advancement, questing, and grouping, then you already know exactly how SWTOR is designed to play. The main draw here is probably going to be the setting--it's Star Wars--and the fact that it remains a Bioware game. All conversations are voiced, and Bioware has at least made an effort to add some character to those many, many quests which must ultimately devolve into a genocidal rampage through a level appropriate zone. They've gone to great lengths to add twists and choices to many quests, however these mostly just affect the reward and any alignment changes. Whether Bioware's skill with background and dialogue adds anything is probably going to depend on personal taste.

I avoided playing much of the beta, so I cannot yet give any sort of detailed review on the game. Technically speaking it's much more polished than most MMO launches, although it lacks the interface enhancements and general spotlessness of WoW at this point in time. There's a lot of slowly running around, especially early on, which can be hard to swallow after sinking hours into Skyrim. But, at least in the eyes of marketing and gamer psychology, that is all irrelevant next to the fact that it is a Star Wars game and you can play a Jedi.

So, is anyone else playing this or planning to play this as the launch rolls out?


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 15, 2011)

This game is a betrayal. I have been _betrayed_.

I hope _you _fucking enjoy it.


----------



## DexDoggy (Dec 15, 2011)

Just got into the early access today, can't wait to hop on as soon as I get out of work.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 15, 2011)

I heard that this game uses that Origin rubbish.


----------



## Onnes (Dec 15, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I heard that this game uses that Origin rubbish.



You can order it through Origin I believe, but it doesn't launch through Origin and you don't even need Origin to install it (I'm assuming, since none of the beta installs required Origin and they carried over to release.)


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 15, 2011)

I preordered it and waiting for the email for pre-launch.
I tried a little of it on the BETA and I know what class I am going to try out.

Who wants to bet that Nar Shadda will be the next gold-farmer planet? :V


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Dec 15, 2011)

Would love to play.

Don't want to spend $15/month. >_<


----------



## Tezzereth (Dec 16, 2011)

I just play my City of Heroes. A definate must for any comic fan. Free to Play too if you are on a budget. As for this one, I'll give it some time before even looking at. One MMO is all i need.


----------



## RedTheFox (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm playing on Kinrath Spyder, Republic side.  So far, I really enjoy this one.  I haven't really run into too many problems while playing.  The way the quests are presented is awesome.  Add Aldon if you happen to be on that server.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 19, 2011)

Has anyone had any launcher problems? I swear, that issue needs to be fixed.


----------



## uzanti (Dec 19, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Has anyone had any launcher problems? I swear, that issue needs to be fixed.



Was this problem while installing/patching for the first time? If so as odd as it sounds it worked immediately for me on two different computers by taking out one of the sticks of RAM for the install only and then putting it back in after it was done

If not there is a repair tool in the installation file (c:\program files(x86)\EA\Bioware\SWTOR\fixlauncher.exe) that might work


----------



## RagnarokChu (Dec 20, 2011)

Waiting until I becomes free to play.


----------



## Ash Ketchum (Dec 20, 2011)

I dont think its going to become free to play D= monthly fees bite the dust
But, any Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic games are awesome, and just flat out fun.
It's worth looking into definatly, hopefully maybe they will have a trial version out? ^^


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 20, 2011)

uzanti said:


> Was this problem while installing/patching for the first time? If so as odd as it sounds it worked immediately for me on two different computers by taking out one of the sticks of RAM for the install only and then putting it back in after it was done
> 
> If not there is a repair tool in the installation file (c:\program files(x86)\EA\Bioware\SWTOR\fixlauncher.exe) that might work




I used that and followed all fo the instructions that the forums and Google had to offer. It's a temporary fix at best. I think what needs to be done to help it is maybe a hotfix.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 20, 2011)

Are the other classes balanced so they could par with a jedi, or is jedi the new death knight?


----------



## Onnes (Dec 20, 2011)

lupinealchemist said:


> Are the other classes balanced so they could par with a jedi, or is jedi the new death knight?



Classes are essentially referenced from WoW, with whether a class actually uses the force or not purely a matter of flavor.


----------



## DexDoggy (Dec 21, 2011)

lupinealchemist said:


> Are the other classes balanced so they could par with a jedi, or is jedi the new death knight?



Funny enough, the Jedi Knights (melee class) are considered underpowered at the moment. Though to be honest I've played some PvP as one just recently and it seemed very well balanced. Just depends on the player.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 21, 2011)

DexDoggy said:


> Funny enough, the Jedi Knights (melee class) are considered underpowered at the moment. Though to be honest I've played some PvP as one just recently and it seemed very well balanced. Just depends on the player.



The only gripe that I've heard with the Jedi Knight, especially the Sentinel in some reguards, is that the good skills you want to use are channeled and awful to use in PvP. 

The Jedi Class is fine, the only thing that needs to be fixed are the stupid channeling abilities IMO. Not good in PvP, especially if you are being stun-locked. 

Some have also said that the Jedi Shadow needs a damage upgrade to be a decent DPS class, but then again it could be the baddies that use /autoattack complaining. :V



lupinealchemist said:


> Are the other classes balanced so they could par with a jedi, or is jedi the new death knight?



In a way they are and they aren't. They are just too many Jedi..like in WoW, everybody rolled a DK. :V
I've only played the counsular and the Knight. The Knight's secondary class (Sentinel) Feels like a cross between a Ret Pally and a Fury Warrior.


----------



## Riyeko (Dec 23, 2011)

I have a few things id like to add when it comes to SWTOR.

Well, first the thing that I had trouble with is finding everything.
Every icon on there is so small. Especially on minimaps its like, i have to wear glasses or find a magnifying glass to find the things.
Ive gotten used to it over the three days that ive been playing it, but.. its still a problem for those with sight difficulties and we havent figured out how to scale the UI yet to increase visability (or i would have done so already).

Second, the channeling abilities on my Jedi Consular: Shadow person, its okay. Its a bit slow for some of the things, but if you start using some of your crowd control (such as the force lift and the mind bend), then youll be able to mess with them enough with your channeling abilities just fine.
Such as the one that throws rocks ... that one works great when youve got your companion with you, and you step back a little bit and then let it rip.
Also, the interrupts i hear are less than before when it comes to channeling and being hit by blaster bolts n whatnot, so I guess thats a good thing as well.

The talent trees from playing WoW so much I can kind of guess whats going on there, but its still a little difficult (again the text is SMALL as hell), to see them and to realize what they all do.
I kind of have to switch my mind from stam/agility/intellect n whatnot to actual Star Wars things and that can be hard, especially since WoW was my only really big MMORPG that ive ever played at length (of course ive tried D&D, LoTR, and Aion but they were crap at the end).

Another thing thats hard to find, or at least hard to remember is where everything is.
Wheres the codex? Its under the inventory on the bottom tab.
Wheres the crew window? Its the diamond shaped icon at the top.
And, it also doesnt give enough explanation in the keytips (or the tooltips that appear beside the right side of the screen when something new happens) when youre trying to use something. It took me probably 20 minutes to figure out how to send my companions on trips to up the craft skills.

----------Thats all the negative... here come the positives..

First, The graphics are beautiful. Grass is better, the character detail is better, its wonderful. Im not one of those people that likes to have fifty thousand choices when it comes to character creation, but I like how this one isnt just, five hair do's and two facial features and maybe four scars/facial tattoos. 
Its got several things and it makes the character a little more... personable to those that are playing it.
I really like it.

Second, questing is a pain in the ass, but I LOVE THE QUESTING.
Sure everything has cut scenes and its like, you play for five minutes of combat tops, and the other 15 minutes is drenched in cut scenes, but I like it.
Reminds me of a more personalized approach to a game. Instead of saying "here is quest, accept or deny", you can go through and it feels more personal that i get to pick three to four (sometimes five), choices to say something different rather than a yes or a no.


Third, The worlds are HUGE. Especially Coruscant (which can get boring and annoying really fast because all you hear is the damn speeder driving noises of the highway in the background the ENTIRE TIME), but.. it gives me all kinds of nooks and crannies that I can explore and go down.. and thats one of my favorite things to do when im bored, is explore the far reaches of the world.
That is the one thing that i am liking a lot.

Fourth, the space battles holy crap! I finally got my ship at level 16 last night and decided i would stay away from them.
I figured they would be hard to navigate, id be trying to push 50 buttons trying to figure out which one did what, and when i boarded the ship (which it seems huge as well), and had a quest to go escort the ship and found out how easy ship battles were...
Yeah. I rock at this. Ive always been good at driving vehicles or shooting things down while im in a flying vehicle.. this.. its so simple and easy ... and the graphics are GREAT, the battles are noisy as hell. Its awesome.
I also love the fact that OTHER CHARACTERS can get on YOUR Ship as soon as they get their own! This takes roleplaying V) to a whole new level or at least questing and gaming with friends.
You get four or five of your buddies together into one ship and you can all have fun, sit back and relax while one person drives.
Just... fucking sweet.

And the NOISE. Wow. Ive never been in a game before that has echos of nearby players shooting things, blowing things up and dying.
Im wandering around the bowls of coruscant and im hearing explosions... and it turns out to be other players nearby in combat.
That is just intereseting. I dont remember any of that shit going on in WoW.


--- Honestly i love the game. Gives me something to do and im having fun with something i fell in love with when i met my husband.
I do like it... and my kids get a kick out of it as well lol


----------



## Rouz (Dec 23, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I heard that this game uses that Origin rubbish.


I've had no problem with Origin, and I haven't had to interface with origin at all. It uses it own launcher and everything.


----------



## Fernin (Jan 4, 2012)

Curious, do we have anyone in any furry clans on Ajunta Pall? I'm in Dread Empire, Empire side with 2 toons, but got no guild Republic side or any Guild for my IA and SW Empire side. If there's an active furry guild on either side I'd be willing to commit.


----------



## Neovius (Jan 4, 2012)

Bioware ruined Star Wars to me, I want Jedi Academy style of gameplay back!


----------



## Bliss (Jan 4, 2012)

I'll probably buy after a while. Miraluka Consular, here I come!



Neovius said:


> Bioware ruined Star Wars to me, I want Jedi Academy style of gameplay back!


*murders* >:V


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 4, 2012)

Lizzie said:


> I'll probably buy after a while. Miraluka Consular, here I come!
> 
> *murders* >:V




That's only if they offer it in your region.
I've heard a lot of complaints on how some European countries can't buy it or play it.


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Jan 4, 2012)

I was going to get into this game until I realized that my decent WoW laptop can't run the high requirements of this game. I've heard so much good about it too, so it minorly depresses me that I can't get into this right now.

Maybe when I upgrade my machine.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 4, 2012)

ObsidianLaughter said:


> I was going to get into this game until I realized that my decent WoW laptop can't run the high requirements of this game. I've heard so much good about it too, so it minorly depresses me that I can't get into this right now.
> 
> Maybe when I upgrade my machine.



I'd wait a bit until they patch a few of the major bugs of the game. Maybe later they may reduce the quality of SWTOR a bit.


----------



## Bliss (Jan 4, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> That's only if they offer it in your region.
> I've heard a lot of complaints on how some European countries can't buy it or play it.


Kazakhstan is not really an European country, you know. :V

Why would it not be sold or played in Europe? It has been the best selling game in Nordic countries (including 6th in Finland for the last two weeks).


----------



## Lumpy (Jan 4, 2012)

it's like the titanic


----------



## Heimdal (Jan 4, 2012)

Star Wars has been tanking all by itself lately. This game is the only good thing to come out of Star Wars in a few years.

I HATED WoW. This game reminds me of WoW, but it takes all the shit that sucked, and fixed it. WoW was a whole lot of "hitting things until I gain a level", and the quests were all just pointless extensions of that. I wouldn't even read the quests, I just 'okayed' them and went to their marker on the map. WoW actually made me directly feel like I was wasting my time every moment I was logged in.

TOR has actually managed to interest me in the talking scenes as much as the fighting action of the quests. Crafting is so well done; you don't have to sit around making things, you send your companions to do all the gathering and crafting for you, while you continue running around having fun. I'm only around level 15 now, but there has been so much dense content that it hasn't once felt like a grind in any way. That's an epic achievement for an MMORPG.


----------



## Holsety (Jan 4, 2012)

Lupercaleb said:


> it's like the titanic



people on the titanic at least had music while they froze to death


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 4, 2012)

Lizzie said:


> Kazakhstan is not really an European country, you know. :V
> 
> Why would it not be sold or played in Europe? It has been the best selling game in Nordic countries (including 6th in Finland for the last two weeks).


Some, not all. I've seen a few Polish people complaining on the forums that Origin is being a dickbag and will not let them by it.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Jan 6, 2012)

Broke down today and bought it anyway along with 2 months of playtime. Good bye life. ^v^


----------



## Nasugo (Jan 7, 2012)

This seems to be the only topic about the game that I can find since release :Q. Anyone know of any furry guilds? I notice FAF has stickies for WoW and LoL bot not ToR ( all three letter acronyms with "o" lowercase in the middle...), and the official ToR forums don't have a search function yet >.> lol

\( ' ')/ We need to fur up a server!


----------



## Kesteh (Jan 7, 2012)

How about no. That's usually a bad idea.


----------



## Nasugo (Jan 7, 2012)

A bad idea to see if any fellow furs want to play together ._.? The "fur up a server" thing was hyperbole.


----------



## SavageOF (Jan 7, 2012)

id fur the crap out of a server all by myself lol. i dont give a crap what people say. Id be willing to play with anyone, i dont have anythin past 20 so im not tied down to any server yet, the one im on has way too many baddies on empire anyway :/


----------



## veeno (Jan 7, 2012)

Whats star wars?


----------



## SavageOF (Jan 7, 2012)

veeno said:


> Whats star wars?


o.o >.< o.o
*smacks you*


----------



## veeno (Jan 7, 2012)

SavageOF said:


> o.o >.< o.o
> *smacks you*


What did i do?

Why would you hurt little old veeno?


----------



## SavageOF (Jan 7, 2012)

veeno said:


> What did i do?
> 
> Why would you hurt little old veeno?


Blasphemer! >.<


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 7, 2012)

veeno said:


> Whats star wars?



If you're serious, get off the fucking computer, go to the nearest video store and rent _A New Hope, The Empire Strikes Back_ and _Return of the Jedi_. Right fucking now.


----------



## veeno (Jan 7, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> If you're serious, get off the fucking computer, go to the nearest video store and rent _A New Hope, The Empire Strikes Back_ and _Return of the Jedi_. Right fucking now.


I am very serious it sound like a cerial.


----------



## veeno (Jan 7, 2012)

SavageOF said:


> Blasphemer! >.<


If you ever slap me again you will get your ass beat by me.


----------



## SavageOF (Jan 7, 2012)

veeno said:


> If you ever slap me again you will get your ass beat by me.


dont gimme a reason to, DX *growls*


----------



## veeno (Jan 7, 2012)

Bring it on.

Have you ever had i fight with a russian?

You will look like a jigsaw puzzle


----------



## veeno (Jan 7, 2012)

My friend rented for me and im waching it right now

I dont get it.

When doas the movie get good?


----------



## Dragonfurry (Jan 7, 2012)

@SavageOF its not his fault if he hasnt seen it and he doesnt know what it is.

@veeno Star Wars was a movie trilogy made in the late 70's. Its really good but if you dont like it and dont get it thats ok.


----------



## veeno (Jan 7, 2012)

Dragonfurry said:


> @SavageOF its not his fault if he hasnt seen it and he doesnt know what it is.
> 
> @veeno Star Wars was a movie trilogy made in the late 70's. Its really good but if you dont like it and dont get it thats ok.


Thank you comrade.


----------



## veeno (Jan 7, 2012)

I just finished the first star wars movie.

the hell?it was just like star trek.

Nothing realy that special.


----------



## Maisuki (Jan 7, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> If you're serious, get off the fucking computer, go to the nearest video store and rent _A New Hope, The Empire Strikes Back_ and _Return of the Jedi_. Right fucking now.



It's a shame they never made any more movies.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Jan 8, 2012)

Maisuki said:


> It's a shame they never made any more movies.



It's also good that they never tried to re-release them in 3D or anything either.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 9, 2012)

so hows TORtanic doing :V


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 9, 2012)

Okay, I've been seeing tweets about people asking if TOR players were hacking, because they kept throwing a bunch of one-hit kills at them. (including Dragoneer, btw)

Does anyone who play PvP know if it's true or not? :O


----------



## SnowyD (Jan 10, 2012)

I play on Mask of Nihilus, Sith side. Snowie - Feel free to add me, just pm me though so I can add you too.


----------



## Maisuki (Jan 11, 2012)

Digitalpotato said:


> Okay, I've been seeing tweets about people asking if TOR players were hacking, because they kept throwing a bunch of one-hit kills at them. (including Dragoneer, btw)
> 
> Does anyone who play PvP know if it's true or not? :O



Are they retarded? They honestly expected something different when, at level ten, you get placed against level fifties in warzones?


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Jan 11, 2012)

Maisuki said:


> Are they retarded? They honestly expected something different when, at level ten, you get placed against level fifties in warzones?



You should know just from being a part of the video games community as a whole that roughly 90% of gamers are pants-on-head retarded.


----------



## grimtotem (Jan 11, 2012)

i think this is the bestest MMO i have ever played...

i am on the server infinite empire  IGN anadasi   repbulic side look me up if ur on this server


----------



## Maisuki (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm sorta afraid to ask (stratto would understand why), but is anyone here on The Maw?


----------



## Takun (Jan 12, 2012)

TOR is a fucking blast.  This is so much cleaner than WoW's release ever was.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 12, 2012)

Takun said:


> TOR is a fucking blast.  This is so much cleaner than WoW's release ever was.



so much cleaner, and so full of holes that folks happily abuse


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 12, 2012)

Digitalpotato said:


> Does anyone who play PvP know if it's true or not? :O



I've been KOed by a level 12 in the Huttball BG. :V

There's also been some "Glitches" that attacks weren't connecting.



Crysix Fousen said:


> so much cleaner, and so full of holes that folks happily abuse



Lagging, exploits...etc.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 12, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I've been KOed by a level 12 in the Huttball BG. :V
> 
> There's also been some "Glitches" that attacks weren't connecting.
> 
> ...


to which Bio's answer is to ban the person 70% of the time cause they post a youtube video on the forums of them showing off said glitch. Though it seems Bio dont like folks pointing out holes or giving suggestions to improve the game. Have they fixed Taris?


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 12, 2012)

Crysix Fousen said:


> to which Bio's answer is to ban the person 70% of the time cause they post a youtube video on the forums of them showing off said glitch. Though it seems Bio dont like folks pointing out holes or giving suggestions to improve the game. Have they fixed Taris?




I haven't heard of any glitches on Taris yet besides the server/area lag.
It's more of EA than Bioware. EA treats most, if not all of its customers like shit. If you dare offer a suggestion to a problem...like the launcher issue, they'll just flatly tell you that it is your computer and you cannot run it.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 12, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I haven't heard of any glitches on Taris yet besides the server/area lag.
> It's more of EA than Bioware. EA treats most, if not all of its customers like shit. If you dare offer a suggestion to a problem...like the launcher issue, they'll just flatly tell you that it is your computer and you cannot run it.



or that you never took Game Design so you dont know what you are talking about (like how some artist on FA will tell folks "you arent an artist so you dont know anything)
From what I heard about Taris that before anyone who went to that planet, their game would crash, trying to log onto that character the game would crash again deeming that character lost to Taris


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 12, 2012)

Crysix Fousen said:


> or that you never took Game Design so you dont know what you are talking about (like how some artist on FA will tell folks "you arent an artist so you dont know anything)
> From what I heard about Taris that before anyone who went to that planet, their game would crash, trying to log onto that character the game would crash again deeming that character lost to Taris



Oh yeah...that.
And unable to leave Taris at all...which were 70% of the forum posts before and after the launch.
Taris has been fixed, the only problem they are having now is random DCs when you try to leave it.


----------



## Maisuki (Jan 12, 2012)

Taris worked fine for me. The only bug I'm running into is being disconnected when accepting a war-zone queue.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 13, 2012)

Hey Gaiz! They are coming out with a new flashpoint that involves the goddamn AIDSbeasts! >:L


----------



## Maisuki (Jan 13, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Hey Gaiz! They are coming out with a new flashpoint that involves the goddamn AIDSbeasts! >:L



It sounds like they put a lot of work into the flashpoint. What interests me, however, is how they are managing orange-gear appearance. In addition to swapping out mods/stats, you will be able to extract set bonuses and armor points and put them into other orange gear. Sounds like it could be very interesting.



Spoiler: AIDSbeasts story



Yup. Basically, some hutt succeeded in what Needles was trying to do before I had to kill him(trooper story missions). Yet another power-hungry and possibly mentally unstable scientist attempting to make genetically enhanced super-warriors.



It's nice to see that a game company will actually stick to their launch schedule AND produce quality (possibly) content.

Also, Zeke: why are mages so awesome?


----------



## grimtotem (Jan 13, 2012)

u realise pvp warzones even tho ur up against lvl 50s anyone thats not lvl 50 gets buffed.


also just a heads up they are releaseing the movies in 3D


----------



## Maisuki (Jan 13, 2012)

grimtotem said:


> u realise pvp warzones even tho ur up against lvl 50s anyone thats not lvl 50 gets buffed.


Yes, but you're still fucked if a level fifty with gear gets in a fight with you. If they don't have gear, you're fine.



grimtotem said:


> also just a heads up they are releaseing the movies in 3D


Our sarcasm was lost on you. We were referring to the bottom row of this: http://xkcd.com/566/.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Jan 13, 2012)

Maisuki said:


> Our sarcasm was lost on you. We were referring to the bottom row of this: http://xkcd.com/566/.



Dammit 'suki, I knew we should have used the :V face to prevent newfag confusion. :V


----------



## Maisuki (Jan 13, 2012)

Stratto the Hawk said:


> Dammit 'suki, I knew we should have used the :V face to prevent newfag confusion. :V



My "this" button borked.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Jan 14, 2012)

Maisuki said:


> My "this" button borked.



It does this all the time for me otherwise I would prolly "this" posts more often.


----------



## grimtotem (Jan 14, 2012)

Maisuki said:


> Yes, but you're still fucked if a level fifty with gear gets in a fight with you. If they don't have gear, you're fine.



eh...  i am only 22 and seem to be able to hold my own against most ppl one on one in bgs..  only factor that has any effect negitivly on me is my lag cos i am in australia but its expected and i am not complaining about that


----------



## Maisuki (Jan 14, 2012)

grimtotem said:


> eh...  i am only 22 and seem to be able to hold my own against most ppl one on one in bgs..  only factor that has any effect negitivly on me is my lag cos i am in australia but its expected and i am not complaining about that



Holy shit are you blind? I said _if they have gear_. Damn dude.


----------



## Ikrit (Jan 14, 2012)

so i heard this game was gawd awful


----------



## Maisuki (Jan 14, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> so i heard this game was gawd awful



That's just their opinion. Personally, I'm really enjoying it.


----------



## Bliss (Jan 29, 2012)

Buy the game -> it requires an additional subscription to use my 30 days 'free game time'.

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF- DDDD:<<<<


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 29, 2012)

A person on my TOR server was recently banned for reporting me for "anal" spam. :V


----------



## NEStalgia Fox (Jan 29, 2012)

No MMOs have really interested me yet. Maybe I'll find one to play some day, but I prefer playing a wide variety of games instead of just one for hundreds of hours.


----------



## Takun (Jan 30, 2012)

>Game starts better than WoW for me

 Got to 24 before quitting.  They released 1.11 and ruined my ability to have any decent framerate.  Sure is awesome getting 10 fps in a zone where I am alone. Also the game feels too much like a corridor mmo.  :C

Still having played WoW from release it did launch smoother in terms of things working... at first. (I couldn't charge on my warrior without dcing from the server, looking nodes caused skating, quests completely bugged), but the fucking texture bug + completely broken framerate takes the cake. 1.11 was a disaster.


----------



## Onnes (Jan 30, 2012)

Am I the only one to have noticed that the Republic storyline seems to go along the lines of "Hey, we screwed up really bad and if you don't fix it we're all going to die!" whereas the Sith storyline is more about killing everyone and being awesome?


----------



## Bliss (Jan 30, 2012)

I heard the space combat is nicht so gut.

SWG had done it really well in my opinion: an enormous 16 km sandbox, PvP, mining asteroids, customisable and Party-on-Board ships, desperately trying to jump into hyperspace before enemies destroy you... *sniff*


----------



## veeno (Jan 30, 2012)

So i decided to give this game a try.

Holy fucking shit its good.


----------



## WolfyFF (Jan 31, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> so i heard this game was gawd awful


Yes the gameplay is the same thing plus the engine is crappy and causes many ppl fps issues and there are tons of bug due to rushing as well as lolbalance(but who honestly expected that by ea xD) and the story isnt that impressive but the old republic theme is rly interesting

But it has lightsabers and purple lighting xD and the design is lulzy enough so i can go steal people quest items while they are busy fighting the quest guardian xD


----------



## veeno (Jan 31, 2012)

Smugler all the way


----------



## Toni_Daring (Jun 19, 2014)

Arise, thread! The power of the Dark Side commands you! Rise to the summons of Sith necromancy!

Okay - old thread is old, but this is what I am playing these days. If you want an MMO experience in the Star Wars setting, I recommend it. But I also recommend subscribing, because the free play option is very restrictive.

My major gripe with this game is that, for all the emphasis BioWare has placed on flirty dialogue and sidekick romance, they have left LGBT players out in the cold. The game launched with zero same-sex romance options at all, and in the 2.5 years since, what they have managed to work in has been at best tokenistic and at worst defamatory. I don't know if it's because this is BioWare's new campus in Texas, but I really expect more progressive options from BioWare and EA.  The community team has done a pretty crappy job of handling the discussion of the topic, as well, opting to lump all discussion relating to it to one thread on a side forum, rather than simply lowering the ban hammer on posters who get out of line in general discussion.  But that is really my only complaint, and they claim to be working to fix it.

I have lots of alts I spend my time playing, and have only actually gotten one to level cap because I like the levelling experience a lot more than I enjoy endgame. If you play on Ebon Hawk, shoot me a message if you want.


----------

